# Lets get rid of old horse... Why not?



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I only have this to say. I hate when this happens. The horse that has served them so well for so long now gets to find a new home with a new herd to adjust too. All he has known is forever changed. SAD! 

I have one old man that is going on 22. We have owned his since he was 16. I hope we have him for many more years and when it is time to retire him that is just what we will do. I board my horses and will gladly pay board on this wonderful old man who taught my daughter and than my husband to enjoy horses. I would never risk letting him go elsewhere, he deserves to retire and enjoy the pastures he has known since we bought him. 
This is Sport and my husband just getting ready to ride


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with you WN. I bought my Rosie last year...she was 16. She was also in some really pitiful shape when I got her. I found out earlier this year that her back tendons had been cut for the show ring. She now has swelling from time to time whether she's being ridden or not. I now have her on two separate supplements for her joints, and she seems to be doing better. I ride her bareback in the ring, and my DH uses her for short trails (he's just learning to ride and has back problems). But to get to my point...I have had Rosie for less than a year. She gave me my confidence back after my accidents last year, and has been one of the most all around wonderful horses that has ever owned me. Someone said to me when we first starting noticing the problems in her back ankles that I should go ahead and sell her. Me, knowing just bits and pieces of what this horse went through before she came to me, refuses to let her go. The thoughts of her going somewhere and not being taken care of kills me. She's such a sweetheart and has found her forever home with me.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

On one hand it sucks and I see it all the time. On the other hand I can understand. I've got 6ish acres for the horses. Keeping all my horses until they pass means I won't have room for rideable horses. So my options are finding them a home, not having a horse to ride or putting them down. I know I'll end up keeping them until they are so old they are melting but I understand how others see using the other options.


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

Definitely sounds like they just want to push the expenses on someone else. My favorite part is when they say they'll still be coming to check up on him and want to ride him. As though they don't understand that when you give away a horse, it isn't theirs anymore. 

Poor horse.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You know what, crap like that makes my blood boil! :evil:

I've had him for 28 years, but don't want to be BOTHERED to retire him on my dime. I want someone else to take on his expenses, but want to able to visit and ride him whenever I want.

OH HELL NO!!!! :-x

Please don't tell me where this is posted, because I'll go all medieval on her lazy, self-entitled ***! I HATE people who see their oldsters as being disposable. HATE THEM!!!


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey we live in a society that does it to old people...stick granny in a home and visit her twice a year...why not your horse? It's not just these people...it's the lack of caring for something that becomes "useless" to us....it's a human fault. I understand sh#t happens in life, there are circumstances beyond our control...I don't think this is the case here...this is just someone dumping an old and faithful friend because he can't be "used" like before...that's sad. I feel depressed now


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Herd, if it got to the point where I couldn't afford my horses anymore, I'd give away the young ones and put down the oldster. 

A 33 y/o horse who has worked hard all his life doesn't _deserve_ to be treated as disposable, and ripped away from the home he's had for 28 years. People who do this make me SICK. Ungrateful *****. She used him up, and now doesn't think she should be responsible for his elder care. 

I retired one of my horses at 19 y/o; he's now 24. I'll take care of him as long as he tells me that life has some meaning for him.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am not sure how taking on the expense of granny living in a home is not caring and neglecting duties. In a world where most families have two people working full time to make ends meet it is pretty impossible to have granny at home if she needs constant care.

Oh, and what do you do when Granny lives several hundred miles away and refuses to leave the town, with absolutely no good employment opportunities that she lives in? 

Your comments are very not related to topic at hand, herdbound, and very short sighted. 


On the topic at hand, I totally agree with SR. Of course, someone else pay for this horse, but I still want to use it whenever I want. Puke.


----------



## herdbound (Aug 30, 2010)

It wasn't meant as seriously as taken, and I am sorry if it offended you. I was using it more as a word picture. Some people do use nursing homes as a place to stick elderly people, a sorta outta site outta mind scenario while they get to live their lives unburdened by the responsibility of taking care of the elderly person...SOME not all...I was making a comment about our "me" centered society...if something is going to cost us more money, or costs us a little extra effort...it has to benefit us in some way in order to be worth it. There isn't as much doing of good deeds just to do them anymore...there has to be a reward. Feeding and caring for an animal who has outlived it's use is asking too much of the above mentioned people...I think that is rather sad.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Charlicata, your mare is very lucky to have you. 
Shutupjoe, I sure understand what you are saying but I am also under the, you can only ride one horse at a time theory, so if all the oldsters are taking up your 6 acres and are not rideable, than you have to look for other options such as boarding your riding horse or boarding your retirement horses. My old man means too much to our family to trust someone else to care for him and love him as we do. So when the time comes that he is retired and we need another riding horse, he will still be top priority. He has deserved it!
Speedracer, I am with you... Sport would be put down before being moved from our place. I am sure the young ones could find great homes but I would not entrust anyone with Sport's care.

Can you tell I have a soft spot for the seniors? My daughter's old mare had to be put down last year at the age of 21. She is buried under a tree in the shelter belt with a cross bearing her name and wildflowers decorating her grave. We only had her for 4 years but my daughter so loved that mare!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm just saying I can understand the line of thought. Not everyone can afford to keep their older horses AND something else. But in this case I would think I'd just put the 33 year old horse down instead of pawning him off on someone else. Now if I had a horse that could still be used for light riding and was in it's early 20s I'd probably be able to place it somewhere with someone who wants a been there done that horse (depending on the horse of course). 

They do need to take responsibility for the old guy. He's probably only got a year or two in him. Maybe they just don't want to pay to bury him.....


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually another person on forum asked if it was a joke at all and here is the response:

*****************************************************
Nope, not a joke. I need my shoulder operated on and I will not be able to take care of him. If you are suggesting I put him down simply because I can not take care of him - not happening.
Some day if you live long enough you may be lucky enough to have taken care of someone this long and care enough to try and find him a home when you can no longer care for your best buddy.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't think that is bad....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why can't she board him? Since she _lurves_ him _sooo _much, if she's unable to care for him personally, a retirement board situation is perfect.

I say the ***** just doesn't want his senior care to cost her any money. She's probably also 'too sensitive' to have to decide to put him down, and thinks someone else should have that duty. Bah! :evil:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

We had another situation posted at the forum while back. The lady saved TB in very bad condition from the auction, candidate for the meat plant. She put lots of time and money to nurse him back to health (I've seen pics, he looked very very nice). But then she found out he can't do what she planned for him to do (I believe higher level jumping). He was sound for trail riding and flat, but just not jumping. She boarded. Couldn't afford 2nd horse. So she looked for the good home for him fully disclosing why and what problem he has. He was still young (may be 10 years old or so). I remember people jumping on her for that - wrong IMHO. She did the best in her situation. She saved him, she brought him back to being nice looking, lovable and healthy, and she tried to find the good home for him (I believe the end of the story she did find one). I have NO PROBLEMS with people like her. But dumping 33 years old horse on other people just because you don't feel like taking care of it is just sick...


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Why can't *she *board him? Since she _lurves_ him _sooo _much, if she's unable to care for him personally, a retirement board situation is perfect.


He actually. :wink: He posted it on other forum as well today. I don't know. I told him I know couple places to take retirement horses in (of course NOT FREE!). Another person from the forum (I know him personally, he breeds higher end horses) posted that his farm is taking retirees in for boarding. And another one posted a place to board... Will see I guess....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Kitten, I completely understand the first scenario. That horse was a rehab, and young. 

I see no problem whatsoever with rehoming a youngster if it turns out it can't be used for what you want.

Trying to get someone to take a 33 y/o who has given you 28 years of loyal service is wrong. Flat out wrong.

I don't care if you're having a quadruple amputation, you make sure that horse is taken care of on your OWN DIME.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree she should take care of it but the fact of the matter is there are people out there who won't. That's just them. It's like my old dog. I've had her since I was little. She's 15 now and going blind, deaf, has athritis, a thyroid condition, she gets cysts that burst open and she is just generally going downhill. It's been really hard for me to decide when and I wish I could put the decision on someone else. But I have realized it is time and she is going to be put down by the end of the month. 

Maybe she needs to realize that no one is going to take her old horse and her only options are to take care of him or put him down. For some people decisions are harder than for others.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Trying to get someone to take a 33 y/o who has given you 28 years of loyal service is wrong. Flat out wrong.


Tell me about it! :-x


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Why can't she board him? Since she _lurves_ him _sooo _much, if she's unable to care for him personally, a retirement board situation is perfect.
> 
> I say the ***** just doesn't want his senior care to cost her any money. She's probably also 'too sensitive' to have to decide to put him down, and thinks someone else should have that duty. Bah! :evil:



Exactly! I have heart problems...limits just about everything I can do with my horses including limited riding anymore. I thought about selling my paint, Shunke due to my limited ability to use him. But after finding out that when I sold my beloved Dandy years ago due to a divorce and that when they used him up at the age of 20 they send him to an auction as a loose horse, I will not sell another horse that I care about so much. So even at the age of 10 if I can only ride once every month or so that is all he is going to get. I still love him just as much from the ground. I will not risk him going somewhere that will dispose of him after they are done with him...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

ShutUp, I totally understand the point you are trying to make. I just do not think it fits here. I totally agree with SR. Add that she does not really want to find the horse a new home as much as she wants to find it some where else to live, free for her, where she can still use the horse and visit it like it is hers.

I see nothing wrong with finding a new home for a horse that does not fit your needs but will fit the needs of others. I see nothing wrong with finding a new home for a serviceably sound old packer that will make a great first horse for a young kid or green adult, while you move on to a horse that will more do what you want. But finding a new home for your old packer does not include you adding that you are going to visit often and want to use it whenever the mood strikes you.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea, that part is kind of ...pushy (for lack of a better word). It can only go two ways for her though. She finds a place that'll take in her old horse and let her ride it or she realizes that no one is going to be willing to do that and has to figure something else out.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Every time I see something like this, I go out and hug my horses. 
In my opinion, when you buy a horse, you make a commitment to said horse. It's kind of like being married. You stick with them for better or for worse, 'til death do you part. You don't get rid of them when they can't be useful anymore. If you have to go without a riding horse for a while, then so be it. Your old horse deserves a peaceful retirement at home and it's the least you can do after he's spent the better part of his life serving you. It's not some else's job to pick up the final expenses or to care for your special-needs horse. 

[/end rant]
I don't like people.


----------



## Katafran (Dec 20, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I see nothing wrong with finding a new home for a horse that does not fit your needs but will fit the needs of others. I see nothing wrong with finding a new home for a serviceably sound old packer that will make a great first horse for a young kid or green adult, while you move on to a horse that will more do what you want. But finding a new home for your old packer does not include you adding that you are going to visit often and want to use it whenever the mood strikes you.


That's how I got my horse, Reagan. He was too old to be ridden regularly how his owner wanted to ride him, so she passed him on to me as a beginner. But this woman understands boundaries and never expected to visit, ride, or act as if she still owned him in any way. I, after all, am I the one who pays for him now, and I am the one who has put the weight back on his bones.

He will be with me until he dies. He's 26 and has taught me so much and has been so patient with my fumbling attempts to learn light aids. And we have worked together to overcome being head shy and he's no longer a lunatic about getting wormed. There has been so much growth for both of us and I cannot imagine ever trying to pawn him off on someone else, while expecting to partially own him.

If he ever reaches the point that he is truly unride-able and I cannot afford to take care of him, I'll have him put down, rather than risk him winding up starving(he's a grain vacuum) or going on a slaughter truck.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Jessabel said:


> Every time I see something like this, I go out and hug my horses.
> In my opinion, when you buy a horse, you make a commitment to said horse. It's kind of like being married. You stick with them for better or for worse, 'til death do you part. You don't get rid of them when they can't be useful anymore. If you have to go without a riding horse for a while, then so be it. Your old horse deserves a peaceful retirement at home and it's the least you can do after he's spent the better part of his life serving you. It's not some else's job to pick up the final expenses or to care for your special-needs horse.
> 
> [/end rant]
> I don't like people.



I agree all the way. I wish more people had this mentality.

It's not right. The horse has given you THIS BEST YEARS OF IT'S LIFE and now you're going to pawn it off on someone else, force it to adjust to a completely new home and herd, and oh btw...just HOPE it gets good lasting care in an economic climate where VERY FEW people have the finances/room to spare on an additional horse over 30?

Geez if you love him so much, at least ENSURE he gets a peaceful end and not push him off into uncertainty or hope someone else will pay for him as you certainly can't be bothered to! What a way to repay your loyal friend/servant! 

MAKES MY BLOOD BOIL. All these oldsters I see on CL for "free to good home only" or for low amounts of money. You owe it to them to take care of them until they pass or euth 'em yourself.

If I could no longer care for my lot, like others here I would rehome/sell the younger horses and put down the oldie. That ***hat woman refusing to euth him is a selfish idiot.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I want to go hug my horse now...

This just makes me so angry. 
I have bought project horses and sold them when they were fit without a second thought. 
MY horse though, will be with me until the day he drops down. He's my barrel horse but I've decided to go into eventing. Logically, I should sell him. But that horse has given me everything I have asked of him without batting an eye. Some little 4H girls are loving on him these days and sometimes I hop up on him bareback and wander around or go out and feed him cookies but he is MY responsibility. 

I'd rather put him down or eat ramen than trust him to people who seem to think animals are like a pair of shoes. 

>( *rant*


----------

